# my 10 gallon



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

this is my 10 before i added my new sword tails and removed the platies


















i suck at taking pics and theres water spots on my tank. so what?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

cute but-TOP IT OFF!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

lol. i know. i sometimes dont fill it all the way so the water spilling in airates the tank a bit. but ya, i do need to do some work on it...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Vinegar is your friend. Outside only of course. lol


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

lol. ya. i need to clean it up a bit


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Dude the blue lobster is killing me I want one of them SO BAD. Think I can have 2 of them in my new tank once I get it set up. There will be angles. Think the lobster will hurt them. it is huge. Sorry so excited I just got done watching the new Knight Rider.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

lol. well i got kinda lucky cuz my crayfish doesnt hurt a fly most of the time. keeping 2 can work in a big enough tank. and make sure that there caves are on seperate sides of the tank


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya I am going to have a huge cave for my fish which they will prob use.I also plan on digging into the sand to create underground caves. Going to try and make it as natural as possible. I think caves should be important in tanks. Many people don't build them. I hope it turns out good for me. Also i might get frogs instead I am afraid he will eat my fish lol. )


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

what size is ur tank?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

It is a 55g


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ya, one would do nice in that ifyou dont get one thats too fiesty. but if you make undergravel caves and u use jars, make sure u find some way for the crayfish to climb out because they can move on glass. maybe add a few dabs of aquarium silicone on the inside


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

It is going to be all rock. Rock is going to be holding it together. Call me risky but I want natural. I am using sand. Some of the cave will be poking out like the top so not completely all under ground. Can't wait I got to make one big for my angles. the rest are going to be school fish and bottom feeders. 38 fish total i think.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

What a beautiful crawdaddy!  
I want to reach through my computer and clean the glass on your tank, K!! LOL! :lol: 
Diggin' the getup, dude! I'm getting some cool ideas looking at yours and other pics, specifically, NATURAL ideas.  I feel like a fish out of water with my shipwreck aquarium! 
I really like the simplicity of your tank, dude.  
U gonna do a background on it?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

not sure. i like it how it is actualy. lol, my cave is actualy half a big gulp cup that i layed rocks on xD


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

nice cray man... Ive had a few in my time. You need to do a water change though. And clean it!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ya. ive been busy wit my newt tank, but i will try to clean it whenever im at my dads house next. ya, i love my cray. hes not that aggresive and loves broccoli and bloodworms xD


----------



## HTML.Coder (Aug 6, 2008)

if any1 can help me w/ my topic "My 20-30 Gallon Tank"... that wuld help.....


----------

